# Seeing all those long time members no longer posting makes you wonder.



## tempnexus (Jul 1, 2018)

IF they have just quit posting or did they pass away.  If they did pass away then let just give them a moment of remembrance and the fact that their advice/ideas/anecdotes/happy moments were immortalized in these forums.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 1, 2018)

I guess I am one of them. At 82 I am still cooking and smoking. I come on this forum a lot just to learn.  Thank you all for your post and advice.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

Maybe some of them went on to professional careers. Who knows?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2018)

I think they just drift in & out over the years.
Most of the time someone will give a heads up if someone has died.
Al


----------



## mike243 (Jul 3, 2018)

Life takes turns and we cant always do things we want to,some times the postings get to much to sort thru and I read more than post due to repetition,some rave when ever somebody new asks a question that's been asked a lot,never bothers me as you can skip reading it but some want to snark at folks for not searching. I tend to avoid threads when they jump them.Folks may know a lot but I learn at least 1 thing every time I pass thru,might forget it but can always go back and find it lol


----------



## Steve H (Jul 3, 2018)

I post as my schedule allows. Sometimes peoples interest sway away from a particular hobby. I used to be a lunatic watch collector. But, not so much anymore.


----------



## tpc74 (Jul 3, 2018)

I think its more the drifting in and out.  People get caught up with life and sometimes don't have the time or "energy" to get back here.  Heck I just started posting again after a year or so.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2018)

I couldn't answer when it comes to this forum.

I was a long time member of a different forum and once the forum performance went to hell that was it for me.  It is still up and functioning but for some reason their solution was to reboot the machine when it got overloaded and in doing so you lost all the latest posts and such.  Also sometimes if you click on posts too quickly you get a goofy message to try again in 30 seconds.  That all makes it very difficult to use and enjoy.
It's a shame because that was a GREAT community where it seems 90% of the other options/communities on the subject get ridiculous.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 4, 2018)

I used to post a lot. I haven’t died, as far as I can tell.  

Wife killed ANOTHER computer so I had to give her mine, so I’m stuck on the phone. I can never seem to find the recent posts the way I used to, so I just sorta stopped coming on here as it’s just not fun on this phone. I still check periodically.


----------



## tempnexus (Jul 13, 2018)

mdboatbum said:


> I used to post a lot. I haven’t died, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Wife killed ANOTHER computer so I had to give her mine, so I’m stuck on the phone. I can never seem to find the recent posts the way I used to, so I just sorta stopped coming on here as it’s just not fun on this phone. I still check periodically.


Hello DC neighbor I am from Fairfax.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 20, 2018)

I don’t recognize many names here anymore. A few but not most. Used to have nightly chat sessions that were lots of fun.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm also guilty of lack of posting,  still bounce in and out when time allows. I continue my sausage and bacon making and the drum still has the TBS coming outta the stack. I too miss the old days with 40 or 50 of us in the chat room.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 22, 2018)

Guilty also.  

I smoke and cook a lot more than what I post.  I guess you can only post the same successful smoke so many times before you start to think do I really need to post that again.   Sort of like the you can only tell the extended family the same stories at Thanksgiving so many times....   But I'm reading every day, and do comment when the mood hits me so I'm not a total hermit yet.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 22, 2018)

Forums are always undergoing member rotation. Quite often long time members move on and sometimes they’re just taking a break.


----------



## willbeg4q (Aug 6, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Forums are always undergoing member rotation. Quite often long time members move on and sometimes they’re just taking a break.


I’ve been moderating forums on and off since 2002, and have noticed this reigns true. No matter how much people like each other and think they have the perfect community, the inevitable rotation will happen.


----------



## zachd (Aug 10, 2018)

I have not been a long time poster but I tend to rotate my postings
Summer I try to post here a lot then fall comes and I am busy refreshing my dog then duck pheasant and deer hunting. I tend to post more on a bow hunting forum and a Minnesota hunting and fishing forum I am a moderator for.
Well after fall comes winter and Ice fishing is priority plus when it get to -25 degrees I tend to not want to smoke meat. So I guess I am just not interested in hearing about it because it makes me sad that other can and I cant. (enjoyably at least)


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

I just left a form after being a member since 2004. One reason was the Mods the other was the trash talking.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2018)

When I found this forum, I posted EVERY smoke to get advice on how to improve...  
Now I post "different" methods, I have found, that give exceptional results...   
And some food safety stuff....


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2018)

We try our hardest to be polite and fair to everyone, from the newbie to the old sage.  We want everyone to learn and grow.  If you've had problems, please let us know!  There is a Contact Us link at the bottom of every page and we take all requests seriously and try to resolve them as soon as possible.  Don't hesitate to inform us of any problems!  And, of course, any opportunities, too!  Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Guilty also.
> 
> I smoke and cook a lot more than what I post.  I guess you can only post the same successful smoke so many times before you start to think do I really need to post that again.   Sort of like the you can only tell the extended family the same stories at Thanksgiving so many times....   But I'm reading every day, and do comment when the mood hits me so I'm not a total hermit yet.



X2... My crew repeatedly ask for their favorite smokes, so how many times you want to see my Ribs? I pretty much post when I see a safety issue or to answer questions regarding a technique, recipe or procedure...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2018)

I was MIA for a couple of years myself, sometimes life just gets in the way!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 12, 2018)

I used to be an admin on a pepper board. I was one of a small group of people keeping the board alive while the owner neglected it for a few years before coming back.

I posted a pic I found, showing fingertip puppets representing the Ten Plagues from Exodus, which I thought was funny. A member complained that I was making fun of the Holocaust, and I was busted out of admin status. Later I described those events and the owner banned me completely. So I deleted the bookmark.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2018)

I think the main reason a lot of guys aren't around any more is because of the Platform change.
Especially older guys (Like Me) have a problem figuring out changes in computer stuff, and some just don't want to stick around long enough to learn it.
Jeff and his helpers are hard at work on it, but it takes awhile to get rid of the bugs on a Forum this Large.
I figure, I'm still here, and if I can learn the new set-up, anybody should be able to.

My 2 Cents,

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Aug 28, 2018)

mike243 said:


> ..... ,some rave when ever somebody new asks a question that's been asked a lot,never bothers me as you can skip reading it but some want to snark at folks for not searching.....




funny you should mention that.
I find that too!
I have access to three different computers, and one of them will NOT allow the search function to work... AT ALL!
As well, my phone (IP6) is useless on forums.  and the Search function does not work correctly on it either.
So, best to ask.

one thing I really notice on here, is the support, and general "Like" type comments.
on one forum I was on routinely, they started to delete them, and asked folks to stop posting them.   If you had nothing to add, saying "Wow" adds nothing!
BUT I like those, as a show of support for folks trying to better their smokes, or just to get some "feel good" responses to help them in their smoking journey.

As well, when someone takes the time to make a short comment to better a smoke, OR protect from a health hazard, those are SO Valuable.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 28, 2018)

SMF is probably the most friendly and courteous forum where I've signed up as a member. Questions can get repetitive, but everyone new must start somewhere. And yes, life does get in the way, but it's always nice to share something with smokin' buddies. Time, temps, and techniques for one piece of meat can vary widely by style and equipment, but they all work. I like getting ideas here, sharing experience and knowledge, and keeping food safe to eat. I'm always learning something new. Heck, just this week I tried a different temp profile when smoking jerky, and smoked the most tender, thick cut jerky I've ever tasted. Life is good; smoking makes it taste even better.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 28, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> SMF is probably the most friendly and courteous forum where I've signed up as a member. Questions can get repetitive, but everyone new must start somewhere. And yes, life does get in the way, but it's always nice to share something with smokin' buddies. Time, temps, and techniques for one piece of meat can vary widely by style and equipment, but they all work. I like getting ideas here, sharing experience and knowledge, and keeping food safe to eat. I'm always learning something new. Heck, just this week I tried a different temp profile when smoking jerky, and smoked the most tender, thick cut jerky I've ever tasted. Life is good; smoking makes it taste even better.



Do tell about this new jerky approach!!!! :)


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 28, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Do tell about this new jerky approach!!!! :)



Happy to! I'll put it in a separate jerky thread.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 28, 2018)

One of the many, many friends I have made on here is a (now-deceased) member known as Ron P.  He took me under his wing, so-to-speak, giving me advice when often needed.  Made some very fine smoked chicken thighs, too!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thanks-ron-p-rip.111872/


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 28, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> One of the many, many friends I have made on here is a (now-deceased) member known as Ron P.  He took me under his wing, so-to-speak, giving me advice when often needed.  Made some very fine smoked chicken thighs, too!
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thanks-ron-p-rip.111872/



I miss Ron P.. he was a rascal and not easy to forget. He definitely left his mark on SMF. I'll never forget his smoked cheeto's.. it's in a thread around here somewhere:)

I think he even got banned a time or two:D

Thanks for the memory, Pops!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2018)

Yup---"Ron P" must have had Huge Wings, as their were many of us under his Wings.

RIP  Ron P

Bear


----------



## bertjo44 (Aug 28, 2018)

I was pretty active here 10 to 12 years ago. I have three kids who are getting to ages where they don't need me as much (except as their personal ATM and Uber). I saw a few BBQ Pit Boys videos and it rekindled my interest.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 28, 2018)

desertlites said:


> I'm also guilty of lack of posting,  still bounce in and out when time allows. I continue my sausage and bacon making and the drum still has the TBS coming outta the stack. I too miss the old days with 40 or 50 of us in the chat room.


Hey, Ol' buddy, How ya been?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 28, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I think the main reason a lot of guys aren't around any more is because of the Platform change.
> Especially older guys (Like Me) have a problem figuring out changes in computer stuff, and some just don't want to stick around long enough to learn it.
> Jeff and his helpers are hard at work on it, but it takes awhile to get rid of the bugs on a Forum this Large.
> I figure, I'm still here, and if I can learn the new set-up, anybody should be able to.
> ...


Ya Stubborn Ol' Bear!!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 28, 2018)

Yep...Too much life going on. Still smoking here on the "North Coast Of Ohio".
AAAAND lurking about!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2018)

smokingohiobutcher said:


> Yep...Too much life going on. Still smoking here on the "North Coast Of Ohio".
> AAAAND lurking about!




LOL---You Young Rascal !!
About time you show up!!

Bear


----------



## David Halcomb (Sep 2, 2018)

Not a long time member but I'm still around.   I have big brisket going on its fifth hour right now and felt like reading about meat.


----------



## David Halcomb (Sep 2, 2018)

there's another smoking meat forum that completely lost my interest.   Was a member there for several years.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 2, 2018)

I joined up a nearly 3 years ago...I guess that makes me "new rotation"  I do appreciate all of the shared knowledge and ideas from the SMF. 

Just a suggestion...some of the step-by-step posts with pictures should be in their own forum with subcategories.  Like step-by-step Fatty or pulled pork or jerky.  The forum moderators should decide which are worthy of special forum status.

Ed


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 29, 2018)

I think the main reason a lot of guys aren't around any more is because of the Platform change.
Especially older guys (Like Me) have a problem figuring out changes in computer stuff, and some just don't want to stick around long enough to learn it.
Jeff and his helpers are hard at work on it, but it takes awhile to get rid of the bugs on a Forum this Large.
I figure, I'm still here, and if I can learn the new set-up, anybody should be able to.

My 2 Cents,

Bear

Really Bear...I think you're more computer literate than many of us and your Step by Step is awesome...even helps old guys like me get through it sometimes :)


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 29, 2018)

willbeg4q said:


> I’ve been moderating forums on and off since 2002, and have noticed this reigns true. No matter how much people like each other and think they have the perfect community, the inevitable rotation will happen.


Yep. As an admin on another forum, I concur 100%. People come and people go...life happens and people move on.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 29, 2018)

I've only been on the forum a little over 5 years, so I don't consider myself a long time member. This is my favorite forum for overall smoking and grilling. There is a great family feeling here that I really enjoy. I am not a big poster but I try and add information when I think it will help. I think Jeff and the mods do a great job keeping the forum on track. As stated, members will come and go as their lives change. One of my pet peeves is when someone quotes a post, with lots of pics in it and then doesn't remove the pics from the quote. I have already seen the pics, I don't need to scroll all the way through them again to see your post, plus it wastes bandwidth.


----------



## seenred (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello friends!

I guess I’m one of the old members guilty of not posting much anymore. Like Al said, sometimes life intrudes, and we just get busy with other things.  My first grandchild was born in 2017...he occupies much of the free time I used to spend here.  But I’m still around and still smokin, and even though I don’t post much, I still browse the forums regularly to read what’s new with my old smoking buddies. And I still talk with a few of those old friends through PMs, just to keep in touch.

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I've only been on the forum a little over 5 years, so I don't consider myself a long time member. This is my favorite forum for overall smoking and grilling. There is a great family feeling here that I really enjoy. I am not a big poster but I try and add information when I think it will help. I think Jeff and the mods do a great job keeping the forum on track. As stated, members will come and go as their lives change. *One of my pet peeves is when someone quotes a post, with lots of pics in it and then doesn't remove the pics from the quote.* I have already seen the pics, I don't need to scroll all the way through them again to see your post, plus it wastes bandwidth.



Yeah, that happens now & then. Some guys do that for awhile until they catch on.
Also some, after making a mistake (like spelling), then start another post with the correction, because they don't know they can hit edit (bottom Left), and change their mistake.
Most of us eventually get it, even Me.

Bear




seenred said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I guess I’m one of the old members guilty of not posting much anymore. Like Al said, sometimes life intrudes, and we just get busy with other things.  My first grandchild was born in 2017...he occupies much of the free time I used to spend here.  But I’m still around and still smokin, and even though I don’t post much, I still browse the forums regularly to read what’s new with my old smoking buddies.  And I still talk with a few of those old friends through PMs, just to keep in touch.
> 
> Red



Many of us Miss you, Red!!

Bear


----------



## seenred (Nov 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Many of us Miss you, Red!!
> 
> Bear



Howdy John...thanks Brother!  I'll try to do better...I just got out of the habit of posting after the grandson was born.  It seems like he gets most of my focus these days.

From last weekend - Andy and his old fat granddad.  You may be able to tell that the little guy has me wrapped around his little finger!  ;)







Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2018)

seenred said:


> Howdy John...thanks Brother!  I'll try to do better...I just got out of the habit of posting after the grandson was born.  It seems like he gets most of my focus these days.
> 
> From last weekend - Andy and his old fat granddad.  You may be able to tell that the little guy has me wrapped around his little finger!  ;)
> 
> Red




I understand entirely, Red!!
He's a whole lot cuter than I am!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll second what John said, but I understand Grand kids are special 

Gary


----------



## seenred (Dec 4, 2018)

gary s said:


> I'll second what John said, but I understand Grand kids are special
> 
> Gary



Howdy Gary!  Good to see you're still kicking...yep those grand kids are something else!

Red


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2018)

I think im still here.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2018)

Many of us are still around and just don't post much personally I don't smoke near as much as I used to and I read a lot of posts but usually don't have anything to add that hasn't already been said


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, I am still here too, had to take some time off after a death in the family. Winter time like it is now is when I do most of my sausage making and smoking. Like a lot of others I read a lot more now than I post, but I am usually in the wings watching what's going on and will chime in if something tickles my interest.  Love all of ya'll,, enough said.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 5, 2018)

pineywoods said:


> Many of us are still around and just don't post much personally I don't smoke near as much as I used to and I read a lot of posts but usually don't have anything to add that hasn't already been said



What Jerry said pretty much sums it up for me too. I check in here almost everyday but rarely have anything to add, as the new generation of smokers seem to have it covered


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2018)

hoity toit said:


> Well, I am still here too, had to take some time off after a death in the family. Winter time like it is now is when I do most of my sausage making and smoking. Like a lot of others I read a lot more now than I post, but I am usually in the wings watching what's going on and will chime in if something tickles my interest.  Love all of ya'll,, enough said.



Good to hear from you,  Maybe us old guys need a Thread of our own I don't post as much as I used to But I do love to read the Post and look at the Pic's 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2018)

danmcg said:


> What Jerry said pretty much sums it up for me too. I check in here almost everyday but rarely have anything to add, as the new generation of smokers seem to have it covered




And at the age of 98, you prove We Old guys can still make posts on this Forum!!

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 5, 2018)

I haven't been around as much the last year as I was the first three years I was on this board but I'm back now. Life got crazy for a while and it's still crazy but damn it I've got to have my Q-View fixes.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm right there with many of you.  Life throws you some curve balls and your priorities go into a different direction.


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2018)

One reason I don't post as much as I used to is I usually smoke the same stuff over and over I just figured 
everyone was probably tired of seeing my same ole briskets, ribs, butts, etc

Gary


----------



## hb99 (Dec 5, 2018)

Depends on what you mean by "old"...LOL!  I know it's been a couple of weeks since I've visited here, but like most, I'm a fair weather smoker.  We got 14" of snow last week.  Most of it melted before the new snow we got last night.

I drift around to a couple of places on the net based on my mood, interest at the moment and generally to keep busy (learning something).

I can play guitar, brew beer, make cider and/or mead any time of the day.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> And at the age of 98, you prove We Old guys can still make posts on this Forum!!
> 
> Bear


Bear

You got me by couple years...lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2018)

gary s said:


> One reason I don't post as much as I used to is I usually smoke the same stuff over and over I just figured
> everyone was probably tired of seeing my same ole briskets, ribs, butts, etc
> 
> Gary




You could post a Brisket every week, and I'd be all over that Outstanding hunk of meat !! Or any other meat you smoke.

As for those who don't post things because they already did that same thing last month, well there are New guys joining this forum every day, and they haven't seen the stuff we posted last year, or last month, or even last week.

I post a lot of the same Sammies I've done before, and I haven't had a lot of complaints, and only one or 2 have been ignoring my posts.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 7, 2018)

I miss Cranky Buzzards and Dirt Sailors posts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

nepas said:


> Bear
> 
> You got me by couple years...lol



Yup---but Dan has his age listed as "98".
Got us both beat by a mile.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 7, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I was MIA for a couple of years myself, sometimes life just gets in the way!
> Al



I remember when Al went missing.,I always looked to him on the Pastrami advice. Al, if yoiu see this, that;s the truth brother.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2018)

Have to admit that I don't post as often as I used to.  I still spend a lot of time on the Forum, but since I'm on my phone most of the time, I can't reply to posts that I read.  Nobody has yet come up with a solution to why I can't post on my phone.  *I had NO problem doing so on the old platform.*
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2018)

hoity toit said:


> I remember when Al went missing.,I always looked to him on the Pastrami advice. Al, if yoiu see this, that;s the truth brother.



Thank-you my friend!
It's good to be back!!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 22, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Have to admit that I don't post as often as I used to.  I still spend a lot of time on the Forum, but since I'm on my phone most of the time, I can't reply to posts that I read.  Nobody has yet come up with a solution to why I can't post on my phone.  *I had NO problem doing so on the old platform.*
> Gary


Try using the tapatalk app for posting on a phone Gary...


----------

